

Ask HN: Have you used Fiverr to run a lean startup experiment? - sherm8n

It&#x27;s Friday night and I needed a break from that startup life. But of course as I let my mind drift off, I end up running a &quot;lean startup&quot; experiment instead.<p>I want to validate that e-commerce stores will pay for product promotions on influential social media accounts. So I turn to Fiverr to find people who need paid promotions (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fiverr.com&#x2F;goodaudience&#x2F;share-5-items-to-7711-of-my-wanelo-followers--2).<p>Currently, I have 7,711 followers on Wanelo. Who&#x27;s willing to bet money that someone on Fiverr will pay me to promote their products?<p>If this is successful, what next step would you take?
======
ctruman
clickable: [http://fiverr.com/goodaudience/share-5-items-to-7711-of-
my-w...](http://fiverr.com/goodaudience/share-5-items-to-7711-of-my-wanelo-
followers--2)

